# Counsellor Recommendation



## EuroBrit (4 mo ago)

After two (natural) miscarriages and two failed IVF cycles, I'm coming to terms with the fact that the only way forward is now donor eggs (I'm almost 45).

I am struggling to deal with this, and the grief that I will never have my own genetic child, as well as the miscarriages, which I never really dealt with at the time. I just marched on...as well as a ton of other random issues and life events that have put me in a constant state of stress and pressure and high anxiety for the last 2.5 years.

Can someone recommend an online counsellor who is specialised in fertility issues, specifically donor eggs, pregnancy loss AND just general counselling? 

I'm located in Europe but am looking for an English-speaking person to speak with - unfortunately in-person won't work given my location, so it has to be online, which is not ideal.


----------



## Carajillo (4 mo ago)

Hi,
If you call the Donor Conception Network they have a list of counsellors they can signpost you to. These are counsellors with expertese in donor conception and fertility and they will all do zoom consultations. Just call or email:

0207 278 2608
[email protected]






Donor Conception Network | Supporting families through donor conception







www.dcnetwork.org





Best of luck,

C


----------



## MK7 (4 mo ago)

Hello, sorry to hear that you are struggling. I'm sending sympathies, having been through similar times the last few years. I highly recommend Nomy Cohen, who works online in 3 UK clinics but also independently. She's been lots of kind help to me, and after difficult experiences with two others (inaccurate info, double bookings etc!) I've found her to be reliable, trustworthy and informed. I hope she or others help.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry to read your story. I am not sure whether they offer consulting outside the app, but in Pro version iYoni PRO – iYoni you can get the guidance from fertility experts. Hope this helps.


----------

